# The Big Ol' Magazines on Fire thread--Post Questions Here! (MERGED)



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Anyone else get a few free 3-month trials for magazines?  I wasn't planning to, but looked again today and fell for it - now I have 4 trials going!  I've already got the reminder set on my phone (and written on my calendar) to cancel them in mid-February.  And I know I'll probably let them pile up.  But hey - they were free!  LOL  I suspect they're taking up a fair amount of room on the Fire as well.  

I was also really excited last Friday to get the email saying that finally Southern Living had come out with a tablet version - I immediately downloaded it for both the iPad and the Fire.  It looks great - they all do.  So I'll be up to my eyeballs in magazines for the next 3 months.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

Yeah, I've got a couple. I might actually keep one or two of them.    Love magazines on the Fire.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The only 3 month one I got was Wired which is actually a sort of an app.  Works well enough.  I've actually not figured out how to cancel it when the time comes, though.  It's not listed with the magazines. There are 'order details' I can look at when I look at Apps, but all it does is go to the order which shows I didn't pay.  It might be that all it means is I can go get the magazine for three months and after that it'll ask me to pay.  Gotta play with it a bit more.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

Access the App store from the Fire.  Then pull up the menu option at the bottom.  My Subscriptions is one of the options.  I think that's how you can get in to cancel them, although I haven't verified this yet.  It may be different for the magazines that don't install their own app.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

I can't figure Wired out.  It keeps wanting me to either subscribe (then it says I already do) or to log in... but I have no address label so it doesn't recognize me... Sigh!


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

StephanieJ said:


> I can't figure Wired out. It keeps wanting me to either subscribe (then it says I already do) or to log in... but I have no address label so it doesn't recognize me... Sigh!


Yeah im in thesame boat. got the App downloaded but not sure what to do from there. Maxim was easy


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Anyone else get a few free 3-month trials for magazines? I wasn't planning to, but looked again today and fell for it - now I have 4 trials going! I've already got the reminder set on my phone (and written on my calendar) to cancel them in mid-February. And I know I'll probably let them pile up. But hey - they were free! LOL I suspect they're taking up a fair amount of room on the Fire as well.
> 
> I was also really excited last Friday to get the email saying that finally Southern Living had come out with a tablet version - I immediately downloaded it for both the iPad and the Fire. It looks great - they all do. So I'll be up to my eyeballs in magazines for the next 3 months.


I think when you sign up for the 3-month free subscription, you can check a box to NOT automatically renew your subscription to avoid unnecessary charges to your credit card.

I love reading the interactive magazines too. I have a paper subscription to BH&G and went onto Apps and downloaded the BH&G app and downloaded my magazine digitally as a subscriber. I love it.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

Digital BH&G?

Sweeeet!!!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> Digital BH&G?
> 
> Sweeeet!!!


Yes, and interactive with music, videos and info pop outs, drop downs, and you can read it in text mode for ease of following recipes.


----------



## katbird1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Finally Southern Living!  So glad to hear that, I check the site periodically hoping it would happen.  Will definitely get for iPad.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

katbird1 said:


> Finally Southern Living! So glad to hear that, I check the site periodically hoping it would happen. Will definitely get for iPad.


You do have to have a subscription to the print magazine, at least for now, and the tablet edition is free with it.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

legalbs2 said:


> Yes, and interactive with music, videos and info pop outs, drop downs, and you can read it in text mode for ease of following recipes.


I've already got my December edition open and am digitally perusing it!! Very VERY cool!!


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Lisa M. said:


> I've already got my December edition open and am digitally perusing it!! Very VERY cool!!


I love the recipes too.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

StephanieJ said:


> I can't figure Wired out. It keeps wanting me to either subscribe (then it says I already do) or to log in... but I have no address label so it doesn't recognize me... Sigh!


Yeah, Wired was weird - I thought I'd screwed it up, but somehow it ended up showing up as an app anyway. Not even sure what I did right...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

enodice said:


> Access the App store from the Fire. Then pull up the menu option at the bottom. My Subscriptions is one of the options. I think that's how you can get in to cancel them, although I haven't verified this yet. It may be different for the magazines that don't install their own app.


Thank you! Yes. . .that works. With _Wired_ (I assume it'd be the same with any) there was a note that the next billing is such and such and the current subscription ends on Feb 15. . . .you can change the subscription period or turn off the auto renewal. Which I did. If I like the magazine well enough I can turn it back on before it expires completely.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

StephanieJ said:


> I can't figure Wired out. It keeps wanting me to either subscribe (then it says I already do) or to log in... but I have no address label so it doesn't recognize me... Sigh!


I remember that was weird for me too. . .but I did something and it works now. . . I didn't put in label info. . . .I think I signed in with my Amazon credentials? I can't remember now! LOL!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm being sucked in too.  I love this format.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

CrystalStarr said:


> I'm being sucked in too. I love this format.


I know! It's awesome.  I'm going to have to curb my enthusiasm a little...


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Dredged this up to see if anyone knows the answer before I contact CS....think in the end I've found my answer, but still sharing for those with a need to know...

Two of the magazines I ordered were _*Wired*_ & _*Vanity Fair*_. They're both actual apps, so show up on the Fire as apps, not on my Newsstand. I've received 3 issues of each (Nov, Dec & Jan). But I just checked in the App store, and it says I'm set for auto-renewal on Feb 21, 2012. If I wait until then I'll have received at least one more issue (for a total of 4). It does say a 90-day trial, not a 3-issue trial. So I'm thinking I'll get 4 issues instead of 3.

Just looked closer at the options, and went ahead & turned off auto-renewal - before confirming I wanted to turn it off it reminded me the subscription will end on Feb 21, so I'll see what happens & if I get the February issues of those two - I'm thinking there's a difference between canceling (which you have to do for the Newsstand mags) and just turning off auto-renewal. I'll still need to cancel the other two subscriptions (_*Lucky*_ and _*Bon Appetit*_ are regular "Newsstand" magazines, & for them I'll need to cancel (in the Manage Your Kindle area) in Feb.

Also...it isn't listed in the special section for free-3-months subscriptions, but _*TV Guide*_ also has a free 90-day trial offer right now. It's also a Newsstand magazine. And the *TV Guide* can be sent to my iPad as well as the Fire. Makes me wonder if there are other magazines with 90-day trials....


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know the answer to your question, Meemo, sorry.  But where did y'all get/see this offer, is it still ongoing?  I don't even see where to get digital magazines on Amazon, just print.  I've gotten a couple of magazines through Zinio, but for instance they don't have TV Guide (which I'd love to get digitally).

Oh.  Um.  Duh.  If I would look at the FRONT PAGE OF THE SITE, I would see the offer.    Never mind, but now others who might want to know, will know.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I see the 90 day offers but no TV Guide.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Seamonkey said:


> I see the 90 day offers but no TV Guide.


Sorry, I should've included the link since it's not included with the "special for Fire" 90-day trial offers. (Which I think is why I can also put it on my iPad, although it says my Kindle app needs to be updated, and I already updated it for magazines...)


And it's only 99 cents a month for the subscription, so if I like it I might just keep the subscription - depending on how much I really use it for the 90 days.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

But if you look at the TV Guide page, it says to the right where you'd click to subscribe that it's got its own 90-day free trial, I noticed that when I was browsing earlier. I haven't actually tried yet, I contacted regular TV Guide CS to see if I can transfer my current subscription to digital since it doesn't expire until September.

(You kind of mention it has the 90-day, Meemo, but just to make it clear...even though it's not in the batch of 'way cool special deal' mags, it does in fact have it's own 90-day deal.   )


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Interesting:  I just checked the TV Guide as linked in the previous post; the default to send it to was my Fire. . . .which is interesting as the default is usually one of my eInk Kindles.  It definitely stated '90 day trial' above the 'buy' button.  So I'm guessing this is a Fire optimized edition. . . .we'll see!


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

I got the Vanity Fair subscription which said $1.99 per month after the 90 day free trial, but the renewal in Feb. says it will be a bill for $19.99.  So, I take it they bill you for the entire year (or in the case 10 months)?  I was thinking it would be monthly but for the year makes more sense, I guess.

Anyone else get different billing info?  Thank you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle-lite said:


> I got the Vanity Fair subscription which said $1.99 per month after the 90 day free trial, but the renewal in Feb. says it will be a bill for $19.99. So, I take it they bill you for the entire year (or in the case 10 months)? I was thinking it would be monthly but for the year makes more sense, I guess.
> 
> Anyone else get different billing info? Thank you.


Hmmm. I'd ask Kindle CS about that. The subscriptions I have are billed monthly. . . .but so far they're only the kind with the 14 day trial. Where did you see the different pricing?


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

when I checked out my subscriptions on the app store on the Fire...maybe I should canceled the auto renewal?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm.  I don't have any magazines as apps.

I can see my subscriptions through MYK on Amazon via my computer -- subscriptions settings.

and they're shown as well under Kindle Payment settings. . .all shown to bill monthly. . .hmmm. . . btw, I see one there I need to cancel.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle-lite said:


> when I checked out my subscriptions on the app store on the Fire...maybe I should canceled the auto renewal?


That's what I did - I went ahead and canceled the auto-renewal. Maybe because it's an app, not a newstand item, they bill like a regular print subscription. At any rate, I knew I didn't want to continue getting any of the 4 trials I had from the "Fire specials". TV Guide - that one maybe I'll continue with after the 90-day-trial, but I sure wish I could use it on the iPad as well.


----------



## Kindle-lite (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks Ann and Meemo!  I really like Vanity Fair on my Fire, but maybe I will cancel until it's a little clearer.  Maybe since it is really reflecting just a price for 10 months, they meant $1.99 instead of $19.99.  A little confusing.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Interesting: I just checked the TV Guide as linked in the previous post; the default to send it to was my Fire. . . .which is interesting as the default is usually one of my eInk Kindles. It definitely stated '90 day trial' above the 'buy' button. So I'm guessing this is a Fire optimized edition. . . .we'll see!


It must be optimized--on mine, it gives me Firefly (the Fire), Inara Sera (my i'Touch) and Serenity (my iPad).

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It must be optimized--on mine, it gives me Firefly (the Fire), Inara Sera (my i'Touch) and Serenity (my iPad).
> 
> Betsy


Were you able to send TV Guide to your iPad? I tried, and it was there in the Kindle app, but it wouldn't open. Said my iPad needs to update the Kindle app, but I've already loaded the update that allowed magazines.Maybe I need to delete the app and re-download it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The _only_ place I can have the TV guide is on the Fire. . .but I don't have a iThing. . . .it won't even work on my Xoom, though, for instance.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Were you able to send TV Guide to your iPad? I tried, and it was there in the Kindle app, but it wouldn't open. Said my iPad needs to update the Kindle app, but I've already loaded the update that allowed magazines.Maybe I need to delete the app and re-download it.


Well, I didn't subscribe, LOL! I just looked at the "download" options. But it's free...I'll try it.
.
.
.
Works fine for me on the iPad. Pretty cool, one view has the pages of the magazine in a streaming bar at the bottom. I prefer the other view, which has a menu bar on the left side and, whatever one taps on, that's what appears.

Let me check what version the Kindle for iPad software I'm running. It's version 2.9.

Now to see how it works on the Fire...

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, I didn't subscribe, LOL! I just looked at the "download" options. But it's free...I'll try it.
> .
> .
> .
> ...


Hmmm....same version I'm on. I just sent the new issue to my iPad, downloading it and ........ VOILA! It worked this time! No sure why the Dec 19 issue didn't work, but it's working now. And I must admit it's easier to read on the iPad (which isn't surprising, of course - bigger screen). So Yay!


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Can anyone tell me how magazine subscriptions work on the Fire?

Are they delivered to the Fire?
Are they actually downloaded to the Fire or do you read from the cloud? Do you have a choice?
Do they stay in the cloud or on your device until you delete them or is there an expiration date?
If you try a sample and don't like it, how do you cancel?
If you try a sample and do like it, how do you continue the subscription?
Do you subscribe month by month or is it by the year?


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

talleylynn said:


> Can anyone tell me how magazine subscriptions work on the Fire?
> 
> Are they delivered to the Fire?


Yes, they are delivered to the Fire, and you can keep copies in the cloud. I only keep the current one on the Fire.


> Are they actually downloaded to the Fire or do you read from the cloud? Do you have a choice?


 You download from the cloud to read, like with a book.


> Do they stay in the cloud or on your device until you delete them or is there an expiration date?


As far as I know, they stay til you delete them. You can delete from the Fire and they go back to the cloud.


> If you try a sample and don't like it, how do you cancel?


There's a place on your account page to cancel. I believe its under Manage Your Digital Subscriptions.


> If you try a sample and do like it, how do you continue the subscription?
> Do you subscribe month by month or is it by the year?


Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

talleylynn said:


> Can anyone tell me how magazine subscriptions work on the Fire?
> 
> Are they delivered to the Fire?
> Are they actually downloaded to the Fire or do you read from the cloud? Do you have a choice?
> ...


_Can anyone tell me how magazine subscriptions work on the Fire?_
There are two types of subscriptions - some are actual apps, and some go to your "Newsstand". The ones that are apps tend to have more "fancy" formatting features, the ones on the newsstand are often basically the magazine without a lot of extras.

_Are they delivered to the Fire?_
Yes - some can also be delivered to the iPad (if you have one) 
_
Are they actually downloaded to the Fire or do you read from the cloud? Do you have a choice?_
Mine have downloaded. I haven't attempted reading them from the Cloud - and just looked at the Cloud Reader on my laptop and didn't see any of my magazines there. But you can send older issues to Archives to free up space on your Fire.

_Do they stay in the cloud or on your device until you delete them or is there an expiration date?_
The ones I have stay until you delete them (which sends them to Archives) or you could delete them from Archives if you're totally done with them.
_
If you try a sample and don't like it, how do you cancel?_
Under Your Account -> Manage Your Kindle -> Subscription Settings -> Actions
_
If you try a sample and do like it, how do you continue the subscription?_
Pretty much do nothing, they'll start billing your account once your trial period is over
_
Do you subscribe month by month or is it by the year?_
It depends on the magazine - some are monthly, some are monthly or yearly.

There are a handful of magazines with free 3-month trials for the Fire - I got 4 of those free trials just to give them a try. Over the weekend I also got a trial issue of the Oprah magazine, and once it downloaded to my Fire and my iPad, I canceled the trial. I just wanted to compare it to the iPad app for the magazine (which turned out to be much better). I've also got a 3-month trial of TV Guide, which is the only one I might actually keep - it's a newsstand magazine, pretty much looks like it does in print, and it can also go on the iPad. I set myself a reminder on the phone as soon as I got the trial subscriptions so that I wouldn't forget to cancel them.

The free trials are a nice way to see if you like reading magazines on the Fire.


----------



## Skydog (Mar 16, 2009)

Meemo said:


> _Can anyone tell me how magazine subscriptions work on the Fire?_
> There are two types of subscriptions - some are actual apps, and some go to your "Newsstand". The ones that are apps tend to have more "fancy" formatting features, the ones on the newsstand are often basically the magazine without a lot of extras.
> 
> _Are they delivered to the Fire?_
> Yes - some can also be delivered to the iPad (if you have one)


Some are also delivered to _*Android*_ tablets in addition to the Fire.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Skydog said:


> Some are also delivered to _*Android*_ tablets in addition to the Fire.


Good to know - I suspect some, if not all, of the magazines that run as separate apps can go to supported Android tablets (my Southern Living could go to the Nook Color/Tablet, although you have to jump through an extra hoop or to compared to the iPad app) and to one of the other Android tablets - Galaxy, I thing; the magazines that go to Newsstand can to Kindle for Android (my TV Guide goes to my Kindle for iPad app, so I'd think it would be the same for Kindle for Android).


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

So...if I check turn off auto renewal I should not be charged at the end of the 90 day Glamour trial?  I do find this a bit confusing.  If I also remove the app the magazine should be cancelled?  Has anyone tried this yet?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> So...if I check turn off auto renewal I should not be charged at the end of the 90 day Glamour trial? I do find this a bit confusing. If I also remove the app the magazine should be cancelled? Has anyone tried this yet?


I couldn't find anything that specifically said this, but I don't believe deleting the app would cancel the subscription. There might be all kinds of reasons someone deletes an app temporarily from their Fire (technical issues, getting a new Fire, etc.) and they wouldn't want their subscription to be cancelled every time they did that. It would be a nightmare.

Turning off auto renewal should be sufficient to cancel the subscription, but I believe there's also an option under Manage Your Subscriptions to actually cancel...off to check.

If you remove the app, you may lose past issues. 
Betsy


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks for all the useful info.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Mollyb52 said:


> So...if I check turn off auto renewal I should not be charged at the end of the 90 day Glamour trial? I do find this a bit confusing. If I also remove the app the magazine should be cancelled? Has anyone tried this yet?


I just ordered the Glamour 3-month trial - I'd been thinking about it anyway - the message of confirmation includes "If you enjoy your free 3-month trial, do nothing and your subscription will automatically continue at the Annual price." (Which is $19.99.) My billing date is April 18, 2012, so a week or so before that I'll go in and cancel it. Glamour is one of the magazines that's a separate app.


----------

